# Will he ever marry me?



## sexualhealth (Dec 18, 2012)

I've been with my guy for one year and two months now.

We dated six months and lived together six months.

After dating for 3 months he popped the question and I said yes but the next day he said nothing and one week later I asked him about it but he said he not remember and that he was drunk.

I asked him again a few weeks ago if he still wanted marriage and he said that he did but that I should not pressure him, he said that he was going to ask me when we went away on holiday but that now I had ruined the surpirse. We went on the holiday but he never asked me. I did not bring the subject up again.

I feel now that he has gone off the whole idea. He has me so why would he wan to commit further?

I feel very betrayed now and that I can't ask him about it anymore


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Dude. This is not the guy for you. I read your other post. No no. Leave this guy.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Dude. This is not the guy for you. I read your other post. No no. Leave this guy.


:iagree:

With the issues you have with him making you feel undesirable, why would you even want to consider marrying him? He won't change!


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

If he wants to marry you, nothing would stop him from asking, and you deserve better than a drunken proposal.

You need to get your intimacy issues together before you should even consider marrying him.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

*Never* bring up the subject of marriage to a man. They know when they are ready and nothing you do or say will change that fact. 

But, yes, I read your other thread as well. Run away FAST from this one.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

This reminds me of the time I tried to fit my size 8 butt into a pair of size 6 jeans.They didn't fit and I looked ridiculous.

He doesn't fit and it's ridiculous to continue trying to force it to fit.Your other posts are a solid indication of that.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I have read your other post about this guy, for God's sake dont marry this worthless POS!! Um, brick wall?? :slap:


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> This reminds me of the time I tried to fit my size 8 butt into a pair of size 6 jeans.They didn't fit and I looked ridiculous.


:lol: You have to really suck it in!!!! Trust me, I KNOW!! :rofl:


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Have to agree with the others, he is not for you. move on.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

I agree with all of the above, sounds like he might be doing you a massive favour not marrying you.


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

I bet she's going to start a thread suggesting that he doesn't care all that much about her and she'll ask the community here whether she should stay or go.

Oh wait nevermind she already did.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/63641-should-i-go-should-i-stay.html


----------

